# Venting Outside Examples



## TopShelf (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi folks,
Looking at setting up DC in my future shop and have been reading up on DC. I'm planning on venting outside and am wondering if any of you have some pics of systems that are vented outside so that I might get a good visual on all that is involved?

I've bounced around a bit on what type of "pump" to install. Started out looking at complete systems that I would basically cannibalize since the filtering system really wouldn't be needed since it's all getting vented outside anyway, and quickly realized that there are less expensive ways. 

Can you folks recommend systems that lend themselves to being modified to outdoor venting? Been looking at a HF 2HP deal, whichever system I install, I'm also planning on a trash can separator in line before the motor, probably gonna build a Thien Cyclone Separator deal.

If any of you folks have some pics of systems vented outside I sure would appreciate it.

Thank you much,
TS


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's mine. It's real simple to do.:thumbsup: A 4" hole through two pieces of ply about 6"X10", (I cut my inside piece in half and found I didn't need to.) a less than 6" hole through the wall, a short piece of chimney flu through the holes. Attach the DC hose to the flu pipe, and your done.
The other pic is my real expensive separator. Just a lid purchased at Lee Valley (IIRC) on a 35 gal trash can. Works great for little $$. 
there is a notable increase in the suckability (my word:icon_smile of the unit since venting it out side.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

So what's it look like on the outside????
Is there sawdust blowing out into the neighbor's yard??
Do you have a vent cover or something to keep critters from coming in that pipe?

Thanks for posting this Gene


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Gene, this is exactly what I'm trying to do. What did you use for the motor, is that a HF?
Also, do you find the fine dust sneaking out of your separator? Obviously I'm trying to keep this as safe as possible, but would like to do so without spending a fortune, this is why I'd like to vent outside rather than pumping the air back in after having gone through high end filters. My only concern is the fine stuff 1-.5 micron somehow escaping from the separator and floating around in the shop.

Keep'em coming folks please.

Thanks a million,
TS


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

tcleve4911,
Actually, the dust that escapes the separator is minuscule. Even close neighbors would not see any at all. We live on a 30 acre plot with no neighbors within a mile. So, even were the dust to be of a considerable quantity, there'd be no worries.
The flue is about 24" above the ground on the outside. It's been installed for 3 years. No critters yet!:thumbsup: You could fashion a cover of chicken wire. 

TS,
Yep, it's the HF 2HP DC. 
As to dust sneaking out, You'll notice in the pics the knotted bungee to hold the lid tight. What is not evident is the foam insulating strip under the lid. It's that stuff sold to insulate doors that are a bit loose against the stop. Does the job well. In my shop, the finest dust is generated when cutting MDF. Not even that gets out. The HF DC is only used on the table saw (Shopsmith) and planer. Since I use a Shopsmith, the DC at the saw is used with the disk sander and drum sander as well.
I should note that dust from portable sanding and the miter saw, is collected by a smaller, more portable DC as those operations are done on a different level of the shop. Why two levels?? Don't ask. :furious:


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 22, 2013)

Roger that Gene. I appreciate the help and the pictures, gives me a good visual on what I'll need to do. Really do appreciate it.
TS


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> My only concern is the fine stuff 1-.5 micron somehow escaping from the separator and floating around in the shop.


any leaks in the separator will leak shop air into the separator, not dust into the shop.
i'll also assume you live in the south, sucking heated air outside would be costly up here.
if heat is not a problem then by all means vent outside, sort of wish i could do that


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ogre,
Your comment about heat is well taken and understandable. We have a short winter but at 6500 feet, it is a COLD one. i.e., it's 18 now, and 33 for a high today. And, we see sub 0 temps at night quite often in Dec.-Feb. Heat is only necessary during the day from late Oct. to late March....usually. 
My heat is with propane and uses a separate tank. Easy to monitor usage. Plus, the 34X26 shop is very well insulted.
There appears to be little, if any, difference in usage over the last 3 winters than prior to venting the DC outside. 
Being retired, my shop is used 8-10 hours per day. And, since we use well water and our pressure system is located in the shop, the heater heats 24/7, albiet at 38-40 degrees at night. My use of the vented DC, as noted earlier, is only for the planer and saw and associated functions. And the HF DC only runs when the saw or planer is running. The smaller DCs are not vented outside. 
I'm no HVAC expert, but it seems to me that with the separator in line and 20' of hose before the separator and 10' after, the concern would be more about pulling cold air IN than blowing heated air out. 
Just my thoughts. YMMV.
Gene






_Ogre said:


> any leaks in the separator will leak shop air into the separator, not dust into the shop.
> i'll also assume you live in the south, sucking heated air outside would be costly up here.
> if heat is not a problem then by all means vent outside, sort of wish i could do that


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 22, 2013)

_Ogre said:


> i'll also assume you live in the south, sucking heated air outside would be costly up here.
> if heat is not a problem then by all means vent outside, sort of wish i could do that


You're darned close sir. I am a Southerner, born and raised in Florida in the ******* Riviera, however I now live in my wife's native land of Upstate New York (had to get away from all the damn Yankees moving to Florida ) My shop like Gene's is very well insulated and heated by a wood burning stove. To be honest, it can be single digits outside and it gets flat out hot in there, so loosing a little heat will be just fine.

Gene, glad to hear that you're not loosing too much heat. I had a fella on another forum warn me about creating negative pressure from venting outside and he said that with a wood burner, the negative pressure would have to come from somewhere, the easiest place for it to equal out would be through the stove, thus sucking smoke into the shop. I could understand this, but I'm thinking that all I'd have to do to fix this would be to open up a window on the other side of the shop and all would be well.....

TS


----------



## Gettin Bent (Apr 30, 2014)

New guy here. I'm considering venting a H/F D/C outside as well. My shop is insulated and heated via a hanging natural gas fired unit. 22' x 20" with 9' ceilings. Would the negative pressure caused by the D/C cause carbon monoxide to be pulled into the shop? My heat vent stack is to code and extends above the roof line. 

Venting outside would save space and most of my work happens in the dead of a Minnesota winter so any dust won't be noticed. I do have a CO2 monitor in the shop.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Gettin Bent said:


> My heat vent stack is to code and extends above the roof line.


My state's code (Penn) includes room volume and negative pressure devices in its determination of whether an exhaust flue is "to code". You're asking the correct question, but someone with access to your code needs to figure it all out. While codes change constantly change, you might get a head start on the question (before asking your code enforcement people) by doing some research here. If your plan complies with the most recent archive available, you will impress the snot out of the inspector people and they will easily be able to tell you if there have been more recent applicable changes (that has always been "no" for me).


As for the original question, I collect fines in a vac bag in a shop vac, but I hardly ever have to change it because my thien baffle works so well. The shop vac is "outside", in an unheated coal bin under the front porch. Pretty simple.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Topshelf, 

I did a post on this forum with pics, about my HF dc and venting outside. My DC is located in the storage attic above my garage and is directed out a window. I also built a Thein top hat separator which does an excellent job. I can post some pics of that build if you would like. There is no dust outside the window except for one time when working with aromatic cedar, and there was just a very light coat of dust on the window, nothing on the ground. I've noticed no heat loss. Do a search for "It's Ugly" on this forum and you should find the thread. 

Jim


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Right now, my only DC is a shop vac with the DustRight cyclone can from Rockler. I am about to get a new TS with 4" port and I have a big gulp hood behind my lathe that is useless now. I missed a HF 1 hp unit at a local auction last week and am most likely going to order the 2 hp unit in a day or so. 

I work in a 12x20 shed that is insulated and I am debating whether to add the Wynn cartrisge ( not sure which model) and the Thein baffle that I have seen OR to use the HF fan and vent out the back wall of the shed using a dryer vent. It would point toward a fencerow with a school behind it. 

I am wondering how much noise it would have outside, since it would be running inside with a tool at the same time. 

I guess I'm wondering if I'd be better off with a filter and bag inside or just pipe it directly outside. I live at the back of a culdesac and my neighbor is not home much.


----------

